# Substrate



## SoonerPride (Aug 31, 2011)

I am wanting to know if substrate is necessary for Cichlids when they start pairing up and spawning. I just got about 60 Convicts and right now I just have rocks and fake plants in the tank. I have built four forts for them to hide in and plan on getting rid of some of them. I know that 60 is too many for a 40 gal tank but its bigger than the tank I got them from so I was hoping to make them a little happier by rescuing them.


----------



## FAIRCHILD (Jun 30, 2011)

This should probably be moved to the chichlid forum to get you better answers.


----------



## pjones (Jun 5, 2011)

Wow, what the hell was they in? And, yes you need plants, wood, rocks or something for them. A true substrate tho, i dont think you "need" it. If you deside ship some, let me know. I was thinking about getting a couple pairs of them for the new tank.


----------



## SoonerPride (Aug 31, 2011)

pjones said:


> Wow, what the hell was they in? And, yes you need plants, wood, rocks or something for them. A true substrate tho, i dont think you "need" it. If you deside ship some, let me know. I was thinking about getting a couple pairs of them for the new tank.




They were in a 29 or 30gal and it was nasty green. Mine turned green a couple of days after I put them in the tank but I did 20% water changes every day and it cleared up.


----------

